# Hello!



## zoomie1 (Jan 24, 2007)

I am very new to message boards, so please bear with me!
I've been involved with directing plays and programs for over 15 years. I've been a performer most all my life. 

I am currently a drama coach at the local high school. I am just completing my 6th and final year. It has been one of the most satisfying positions I have held in my life. I've been able to direct my oldest daughter on stage and have watched a program that was non-existent now spur 10-15 kids into the arts programs at their colleges. We've had 5 specifically go into theatre arts, others chose lighting or set design or communications. Yeah, I'm pretty proud of the talent here!

Our community theatre guild is under re-organization and we are starting a new era. I am planning to take part in that program once I've officially "retired" from high school drama. 

Currently, we are working on our business plan and drafting our policies and procedures. We are also working on fundraising - both general and for a new location. 

This site has been very informative. I am looking forward to meeting all of you and working together to bring the arts to the world!


----------



## Van (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome Aboard ! Good to have you here. 
Congrats on the involvement in Community Theatre. Community theatre is responsible for me still being in the business and for my marriage. Sometimes it gets a bad rap but I don't think a lot of people realize that a lot of "community theatres" have bigger budgets and better facilities than some "Professional" ones. My Father-in-Law took a show to Monaco years ago, as a finalist in the A.C.T. festival. Good luck in keeping that torch burning !


----------



## CowboyDan (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome to the party. I have always enjoyed community theater. People get involved that you would never expect.


----------



## dvlasak (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth. We are a fun group and hopefully provide useful information.

Ah, community theater. I have many, many fond memories. I enjoy actually being able to be in the light instead of in the dark for community shows. I enjoy putting the actie hat on and only having to help with tech if I want. You see, I get paid to do tech at a high school.

community theater is also where I met my wife. She was Dolly Levi, I was Ambrose Kemper!

Again, welcome!!

Dennis


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome! I'm always telling my students to go down to the local community theater and volunteer. It's amazing how many people go their start and made connections in community theater that led to their career.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome to Controlbooth.

Congratulations on your successes and I hope that some of the insight you have gained through those experiences might be able to be relayed to us and that we might pick up a thing or two from them. And fire away with questions, I doubt you will be disappointed with the answers...


----------

